# Grafikmods für TDU?



## Falco (16. September 2009)

*Grafikmods für TDU?*

Hallo Leute

Ich zocke sehr gerne Test Drive Unlimited, da es aber schon in die Jahre gekommen ist, wollte ich ma die Grafik ein bisschen aufpeppen, habe schon 16AF, 4AA und Adaptive AA aktiviert! Geht da noch mehr?
Gibt es schon Grafikmods für TDU?


----------



## midnight (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*

Also ich spiels ja auch gern - aber von Mods hab ich leider auch noch nix gehört. Ich wäre auch mal für einen Patch, der die allgemeine Spielbarkeit etwas verbessert...

so far


----------



## Batas (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*

Ich finde es auch toll, aber davon hab ich noch nichts gehört leider.


----------



## Falco (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*

Schade!! Gibts es im Treiber noch ein paar einstellungen wo man die Grafik noch ein bisschen verbessern kann?


Hey hab was gefunden! Kennt ihr schon den 1.67Patch? http://forum.tdu-central.com/showthread.php?t=12500


----------



## midnight (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*

Hm, der ist zwar inoffiziell - aber hey, wenns funktioniert! Werd das Spiel mal wieder installieren, wenn mein Controller da ist...

so far


----------



## K-putt (17. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*

Es gibt auto mod's ja ^^
also Audi R8 gegen einen Aston Martin austauschen etc pp...


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (18. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*

unter google nacht tdu club suchen und da gibt es jede menge neue tolle cars zum download


ansonsten den nHancer benutzen

hoffe eine 2te version kommt bald von TDU!


----------



## Rabauke81 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*

Es gibt mehrere Mods für eine schönere Umgebung, neue Strassen, neue Schilder usw.
Besonders die Bäume sehen deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (27. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*



Rabauke81 schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Mods für eine schönere Umgebung, neue Strassen, neue Schilder usw.
> Besonders die Bäume sehen deutlich besser aus.



jetzt wäre es wirklich mal toll wenn du einen downloadlink poasten würdest - denn das würde mich auch interessieren

ansonsten funzt auch der enbseries mod bei tdu - ist allerdings keine schönheit...


----------



## Rabauke81 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*

Guckst Du HIER wer Englisch kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Der Eintrag heißt:*Test Drive Unlimited true of billboards / tree color / road /.patch*


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (27. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*



Rabauke81 schrieb:


> Guckst Du HIER wer Englisch kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> 
> Der Eintrag heißt:*Test Drive Unlimited true of billboards / tree color / road /.patch*



danke!
meine englischkenntnisse sind sehr gut - also werd ich schon zurechtkommen - hast du die mods selber und vll. bilder mal?


----------



## Rabauke81 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*

Ne leider nicht. Hab TDU im Mom nicht installiert, aber als Werbung hast Du dann zB ein Q7, die Strasse empfinde ich als deutlich angenehmer von der Farbe und vom Aussehen, die Bäume sehen nicht so klobig aus.

Kennst Du IHN schon?


----------



## Batas (29. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikmods für TDU?*

Ich fände ein Spiel, wie TDU geil, wo man zB in ganz Deutschland oder so fahren könnte g***.


----------

